# Divas do Seattle - Cancelled



## karylrocks

This is a planning thread for members of the Girls Only trip group (AKA DisBoard Divas) who are interested in a mini-meet in Seattle this summer. 

Trip has been cancelled until further notice. Let's try again soon!


----------



## cheshiregirl

Sadly I probably won't make it as much as I love Seattle.  But, August is always crazy for me with the start of the school year and pretty much every weekend is already spoken for with retreats and whatnot.  

However, given the experiences of the past week on the other thread, my recommendation would be to have each person who wants to attend post ONLY the times that WON'T work for them.  Then you can calendar it out to find the weekend that works for the most people.


----------



## karylrocks

Well let's just start fresh then and have everyone post the weekends that they CAN'T make it, and how about we start with Memorial weekend and end with Labor Day. I will keep track and then we will see when the most people can make it. Unfortunately I am sure we won't be able to find a time when everyone can be there, but we will do what we can. Don't forget that some are planning to bring their families, so don't let that stop you from coming!


----------



## kelmac284

I LOVE the August idea because swim team is over by then and although the girls are in soccer if I come with mom Shane can handle that just fine.  All three of the weekends you had mentioned before in August will work for me!

As far as the REST of the summer I can't do prob the first weekend of June cuz my kids don't get out till the 11th.  Possibly the 2nd but I don't know how early you wanted to do stuff on Friday and honestly I would like to get up there early on Fri and I hate to miss their last day of school but it is a possibility if nothing else works.  Then we are still hoping to possibly go to DL the week of the 21st so the weekends before and after would be out for me and I doubt ANYONE is going to want to go over the 4th of July.  

So for me I would be available starting the 2nd weekend of July pretty much through August.  The girls start school on the 23rd of August so I would just want to make sure I am around for their first day of school but otherwise most of July and the first 3 weekends of August work for me.


----------



## FlameGirl

Thanks for starting this!

Dates that don't work for me this summer are:  

May 28 - June 6th (technically not summer anyway)
July 4th weekend
July 17 - 24th

I think anything else goes.


----------



## KerTggr

I won't be able to make any dates in May or the July 4th weekend.


----------



## katieandmattsmom

I can do anything in August except the first weekend in August. June and July are full for me.


----------



## jordansmomma

What about the last wknd in June?


----------



## Boo Bear

Count me in for now, I'll have to confirm later though!


----------



## QueenDoOver

I have a crazy summer, but will wedge in some time to meet up with everyone no matter when it gets scheduled.


----------



## disney-super-mom

We might be able to make it at anytime, depending on my school and finances.  But, I'm hopeful. 

Oh wait, is this for Divas and their families.....or just Divas?


----------



## kelmac284

Capri she said families are welcome!! I may or may not bring Shane and the girls.  It all depends on when and our finances!


----------



## disney-super-mom

kelmac284 said:


> Capri she said families are welcome!!



YAY!


----------



## katieandmattsmom

The Improv at Pike Place Market would be fun to do one night.


----------



## kelmac284

So what are we thinking guys?  It still sounds to me like August works best for the majority.  Thoughts?  I don't know about the rest of you but since I am ALSO trying to pin down dates for the Norcal meet it would be great if we could pin down a date so that I can avoid THESE dates for THAT trip if that makes sense LOL.  I figured if we did THIS meet in August then we can do our Norcal one in June or July.  But we need to comitt on one of them so we can plan the other.

So what do you all think???

Again for me any of the three weekends Carol had orig mentioned in Aug would work for me so whatever you ladies decide is great.


----------



## katieandmattsmom

kelmac284 said:


> So what are we thinking guys?  It still sounds to me like August works best for the majority.  Thoughts?  I don't know about the rest of you but since I am ALSO trying to pin down dates for the Norcal meet it would be great if we could pin down a date so that I can avoid THESE dates for THAT trip if that makes sense LOL.  I figured if we did THIS meet in August then we can do our Norcal one in June or July.  But we need to comitt on one of them so we can plan the other.
> 
> So what do you all think???
> 
> Again for me any of the three weekends Carol had orig mentioned in Aug would work for me so whatever you ladies decide is great.



I agree August is best for me! THe only weekend blocked is the first weekend (7th and 8th). I am willing to help with planning since we are ussually in Seattle a couple times a week. Depending on numbers we maybe able to get group rates at the zoo and aquarium. What about doing the ducks? We could break the days down by areas of Seattle. Zoo is more north, Seattle Center and EMP central and Pike and waterfront would need to be a day. Just a few ideas.....


----------



## karylrocks

Is August 20-22 too late for anyone? I don't know when school starts for everyone or if that matters, but that weekend would be good for me. The previous weekend looks good for most, but that is my son's 30th birthday and I would like to keep it open. Otherwise we could try for the July 30th weekend.


----------



## katieandmattsmom

karylrocks said:


> Is August 20-22 too late for anyone? I don't know when school starts for everyone or if that matters, but that weekend would be good for me. The previous weekend looks good for most, but that is my son's 30th birthday and I would like to keep it open. Otherwise we could try for the July 30th weekend.



The August date works for me.


----------



## DangerMouse

Late August is good for me (at this point). End of July is not so great.


----------



## disney-super-mom

I'm fairly open for dates, so I'll just work around what you guys decide.


----------



## disney-super-mom

katieandmattsmom said:


> I am willing to help with planning since we are ussually in Seattle a couple times a week. Depending on numbers we maybe able to get group rates at the zoo and aquarium. What about doing the ducks? We could break the days down by areas of Seattle. Zoo is more north, Seattle Center and EMP central and Pike and waterfront would need to be a day. Just a few ideas.....



Wow Patty, all of that sounds great!  

And, thanks to Callie posting a link in the Diva thread, I now know of a nice hotel to stay at with shuttle service!


----------



## Queenbillabong

disney-super-mom said:


> And, thanks to Callie posting a link in the Diva thread, I now know of a nice hotel to stay at with shuttle service!



Did you happen to check out the prices for the hotel??


----------



## PrincessDuck

I would really like to fly out with my family....we are looking at flights.  That is what cost so much for us.  My kids go back to school the 18th of August though.  It sounds like such a fun trip!


----------



## disney-super-mom

Queenbillabong said:


> Did you happen to check out the prices for the hotel??



Oh, whoops, kinda pricey.  Well, pricey for us.  Especially in August.  It was around $179 plus tax for a double queen room with no view.  Doesn't quite fit the budget. 

I think I'm going to do some research.


----------



## kelmac284

Those dates would work for me.  My girls start school on the 23rd so that would be perfect!


----------



## sahbushka

The only dates that DON"T work for me this summer are June 26th and July 10.  Other than that I am available!  Looking forward to seeing you all!

SarahMay


----------



## Queenbillabong

I'm probably going to sit this one out - I know my family won't want to come (teenager and hubby - not wanting to hang with the Divas ).  I hope everyone has an awesome time


----------



## karylrocks

Queenbillabong said:


> I'm probably going to sit this one out - I know my family won't want to come (teenager and hubby - not wanting to hang with the Divas ).  I hope everyone has an awesome time


You should come by yourself! Not everyone is bringing their families, we are just making that an option. I am hoping we will have some get-togethers just for Divas as well as things for families to do.


----------



## BC Disney Lover

I don`t know how picky you all are about hotels but this is where we have stayed the last three years. The pool is great, free breakfast is quite good. Parking can be limited but we just parked across the street. 
http://www.qualityinnseattle.com/

The dates look good for me but I have to check with DH. We have a lot planned this year already.


----------



## kelmac284

Yeah honestly I don't think I can afford to bring all 4 of us up and I am thinking about taking Shane and the girls on the Nor Cal meet depending on what dates are picked and esp if we go to Disneyland in June we won't be able to afford to all go in August.  BUT, I am hoping mom is going to go with me!!

So Theresa it is SO close I think you should come!!! I'm putting my foot down!!


----------



## karylrocks

I will either be coming by myself or just with Mike. Actually Jamie will probably want to come so maybe just her and I will come. We have travelled to Seattle together twice when we were in travel school.


----------



## karylrocks

It looks like August for sure then and that the 20th is going to work for everyone in the area. Daisy, we might be able to move it to August 13 if you think you would come. I was trying to stay away from that weekend because of my son's birthday but I could probably do it, and it's not so close to school starting for some so that might be better.


----------



## kelmac284

Awesome!  I am glad we are settling in on some dates.  If we change to the 13th mom can't come but I will still try and make it even if I have to come by myself!!


----------



## PrincessDuck

right now it looks like it would be almost $500 a person just to fly out there.  Unless I am able to find some awesome prices on airfare I would not be able to make it.  I would really like to visit Seattle at some point, but it may not work out this summer.

Daisy


----------



## kelmac284

That's too bad daisy!  I was looking forward to seeing you again!!


----------



## karylrocks

Well then I think we should try going with August 20-22. How about we give it another day or 2 for more comments and then make a decision.


----------



## jordansmomma

karylrocks said:


> Well then I think we should try going with August 20-22. How about we give it another day or 2 for more comments and then make a decision.



That sounds good to me. It will probably just be me. As the two older boys will be at harvest & football camp. The little boy may or may not be at football camp. So I can have fun in Seattle for the weekend.


----------



## kelmac284

That's perfect for me!  That way mom can come!  She is going to be out of town the weekend before and she REALLY wanted to go so this is perfect.  I say now that we have a date let's start figuring out what we want to do!!


----------



## karylrocks

kelmac284 said:


> That's perfect for me!  That way mom can come!  She is going to be out of town the weekend before and she REALLY wanted to go so this is perfect.  I say now that we have a date let's start figuring out what we want to do!!


Good because she and I never had a chance to have a glass of wine to celebrate our shared birthday! I say let's get on with the planning for the weekend of August 20-22. First I would like to know who is coming as well as who will be bringing family so we can plan accordingly. I can see who has been posting here but how about if everyone confirm whether they are planning to come now that we have a date and who will be coming with them?


----------



## sahbushka

I'll be coming and bringing my dh, dd who will be 2 by then and ds who will be 5 by then.  I will probably only be able to do saturday.

SarahMay


----------



## kelmac284

YAY Sarah there you are!!! I am soooo glad you are coming.  Since mom and I aren't going on the reg girls trip next year this might be the only time I get to see you so YAY!!!!!

I really WISH I could bring the girls but I HIGHLY doubt that is going to happen so most likely it is just going to be mom and I.

We are up for ANYTHING you guys plan!  The only thing I KNOW I want to do sometime when I am up there is go eat at Anthony's at Pike's market.  If no one is interested in doing that mom and I will prob sneak away and do that sometime by ourselves.  That is my FAV restaurant and I am dying to go and can't go to Seattle without eating there!! 

And of course I am sure a trip to the market is in order!  I know I could DEF use some more dried flowers!!  My arrangement is really old and pretty sad! LOL

Yay this is going to be SO fun!  Seattle in August is the BEST time to go!!!


----------



## kelmac284

Carol just letting you know that I had some stuff come up and I won't be able to make the trip now.

I know you guys will have a blast!


----------



## mommaU4

Hey ladies! Just popping in here to say hello. I see you have dates! YAY! That always makes it more real. 
I wish I could go as I've always wanted to go to Seattle, but it's not possible. So take tons of pics of whatever you do, and have a great time.


----------



## wendylady36

I would love to try and make it to this one! I've only been to Seattle once, but I loved, loved, loved it!


----------



## FlameGirl

Another option that might be fun...taking in a Rat City Rollergirls bout at Key Arena.


----------



## katieandmattsmom

FlameGirl said:


> Another option that might be fun...taking in a Rat City Rollergirls bout at Key Arena.



That would be fun. It will probally be a mix of just me and the family (hubby, 16 yr old daughter, and 13 year old son). I live less than a hour away so not sure if I will stay down there or drive back and forth.

Maybe everyone should make a list of what they would like to see, do, or eat. That would give us a idea of what areas to plan in since there is so much to do in Seattle.


----------



## Zoemakes5

I'm subscribing on the (slim) hope I might be able to join you all.   I'd love to hear everything that's being planned.


----------



## sahbushka

So we are deffinitely doing August 20th-22nd?  I will put it on the calendar!

SarahMay


----------



## Disney_Princess09

i want to join you all. sounds like fun. how many people are going? is everyone driving or flying?


----------



## karylrocks

Disney_Princess09 said:


> i want to join you all. sounds like fun. how many people are going? is everyone driving or flying?


It looks like we have 10 or 12 plus a couple more who have shown some interest. I am waiting to get responses from everyone now that we have set a date. Most of us are within driving distance but there are a few further away that might try to come that will probably be flying.


----------



## QueenDoOver

Well, I didn't think I was going to be able to make it, because we had a long standing camping trip at the ocean.  But, it appears that the top secret school schedule is now being revealed to parents and darn if we aren't going to have a ton of conflicts, so it looks like the camping will be cancelled, and I will be able to make some of the Diva stuff.  I will likely ditch the family, but it will depend on what is scheduled.  I'm excited to get to meet some of the new Seattle divas!

Tracey


----------



## katieandmattsmom

We only have 4 months until our trip.... When should we start planning????


----------



## karylrocks

I think we should start planning now! I have just been kind of lazy getting things going. I was hoping to get more of an idea of how many are bringing kids to see what we should plan to do but it looks like not too many so far. Kathy, are you still willing to host a get together at your house Friday night? Maybe that could be Divas only. Maybe we could plan a family activity for Saturday, like the zoo or aquarium. Then maybe meet at Starbucks Sunday morning and do Pike's Market. Just some ideas. Let's get some more ideas!


----------



## sahbushka

I vote for the Aquarium saturday since I will be doing the zoo with my family in July!  But that's just me, whatever the group decides is fine.  I will be there with the whole family saturday only.

SarahMay


----------



## KerTggr

Do we have a list of attendees yet?  It will be me & my DBF for most of this.  My hubby will probably join anything that is family oriented.  My DBF might have her family (hubby & 2 girls) come to anything family oriented too, but I need to check with her to know for sure.


----------



## FlameGirl

karylrocks said:


> Kathy, are you still willing to host a get together at your house Friday night? Maybe that could be Divas only.



I think I could still swing that...Divas only would probably be best if that works?  What are the dates we are looking at?  Have they been decided?  

(Sorry, I've been MIA)


----------



## katieandmattsmom

Sounds good so far!

Friday- Meet and Greet

Saturday- We could do Aquarium and pier or Aquarium and then catch the monorail to the Seattle Center. One of our family favorites is to go to the fountain at the Seattle Center and the kids love to run through it and if its hot that is a plus its also free. The duck rides are also down there but a little pricey.

Sunday- Meet at the first Starbucks ever and do Pike Place Market and lunch. For those who want we could do some therapy shopping at Westlake Center and the surrounding area after lunch.

Do we want to plan anything for Saturday night? Wonder what will be going on at the Key arena that night? There is a fun Improv by the Pike Place Market.

Just my two cents. Hope no one minds.

It will probally be just me on Friday, Family on Saturday, and Katie and I on Sunday.


----------



## katieandmattsmom

Dates are Aug 20th-22nd.

Can we make a list on our first page of who is coming and who they are bringing to get an idea.


----------



## karylrocks

katieandmattsmom said:


> Just my two cents. Hope no one minds.


Not at all, Patty! I am counting on you to take over the planning if you are willing since you are so familiar with the area. 



katieandmattsmom said:


> Dates are Aug 20th-22nd.
> 
> Can we make a list on our first page of who is coming and who they are bringing to get an idea.


I am planning to do that soon but I was hoping to get more feedback first. I will put together everything I know and get that up as soon as I can. My weekend is looking quite busy but maybe I can free up some time if I can manage to unload my Blazer playoff tickets.


----------



## katieandmattsmom

i don't mind doing the planning part as long as you are willing to keep up the front page. 

I will just keep putting ideas out there for a while and we can see what everyone would like to do.

I am sure us locals will have cars too so we can also transport those coming from out of town.


----------



## mommaU4

Just popping in to see what's going on.  

Looks like the planning is still taking place. 
I just wanted to make sure. I didn't know whether or not to keep the link to this on the front page of our main thread, but I will if this is still a go.


----------



## katieandmattsmom

We are still a go.


----------



## mommaU4

katieandmattsmom said:


> We are still a go.



Glad to hear it.


----------



## QueenDoOver

I like the idea of the aquarium on Saturday


----------



## katieandmattsmom

We need to get planning....

Fri- Meet and Greet
Saturday- Aquarium and Pier, Pike Place Market
Sunday- Family Day at Seattle Center???

Not sure if any sports will be playing. Does everyone want to do like Benihana's (Japanesse Steakhouse they cook in front of you)?

Through me some ideas........


----------



## sahbushka

Been doing some research...here is a link for some family friendly places to eat at Pike Place

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Travel-g...ton:Lunch.Spots.Near.Pike.Place.For.Kids.html

Also, over by the aquarium there is a gelato place called Procopio.  I have never been to any of these places but sounds like fun!

So, what do we think?

SarahMay


----------



## karylrocks

I have updated the first page with the beginnings of a schedule. We can add or change from there. I will probably try to squeeze in a trip to the Experience Music Project/Science Fiction Museum since I have been wanting to go there for years but have not yet had a chance.

We should probably see who will be travelling alone and wants to share rooms, also look out for a reasonable place to stay. I will be driving (not sure yet if I will bring DH) so can make a stop at the airport if necessary.


----------



## katieandmattsmom

It looks like it will probally only be my daughter Katie and I. Matt has a football jamboree so I figure Dan can take him and the girls will have a weekend getaway and maybe school shop at Nordstroms rack. I would also like to go to EMP.

Do we just want to meet for dinner the first night for the meet and greet? There is a Cheesecake factory, Benihana's, or the new Hard Rock restaurant. I don't want anyone to feel they have to have it at there home.

Anyone booked a hotel yet?


----------



## katieandmattsmom

There is a Ivar's on the waterfront, The Old Spaghetti factory, the Seattle Center has a food court as well as Westlake Center where you catch the monorail from to goto Seattle Center.

Also when we go to Seattle Center remember to bring swimsuits or a change of clothes for the young ones. Mine love to spend hours running through the fountain and best of all its free!


----------



## karylrocks

I haven't booked a room yet. I am thinking about trying to get something downtown on Priceline. I was kind of waiting to see who for sure is coming to decide whether or not I would bring DH and if not see who is interested in sharing a room. It looks like Sarah is the only one now bringing DH and kids. (Not counting Katie as a "kid"; more of a "junior Diva".)

Patty, would you be interested in going to EMP on Friday afternoon? That would leave Saturday free for more activities with everyone else who might not be interested in doing that. I am thinking that I will probably come by myself and drive up Friday morning after rush hour; getting there around 1:00. Maybe we could meet for lunch at the food court then go the the museum.


----------



## QueenDoOver

Hey Everyone,
I would love to do a Benihana if that ends up being a plan.  Also, having just done an aquarium, I think my son would love it, so will plan on bringing him to enjoy that.  Otherwise it will just be me popping in where I can.  

Thanks for resurrecting the thread.  This will be fun!


----------



## karylrocks

Sounds like Benihana's might be a good place for Friday night meet and greet. I haven't been to one since the '70s so that sounds fun!


----------



## sahbushka

Well, if no one else will be bringing the extended family, I can leave mine at home too.  Maybe I will just bring my son...he is 5 and I think he would have a good time.  So far I am just planning on saturday but I might come down friday night for a m & G....we'll have to see how the wind blows!

SarahMay


----------



## karylrocks

So is anyone around here having summer yet? Last weekend was nice but today we got rain and 50 degrees. It's June, right?


----------



## katieandmattsmom

EMP on Friday would work out for us. We could do that and then after head to the meet and greet. Are we planning Aquarium and waterfront for Saturday and Sunday do 1st starbucks and Pike Place Market? What other things do people have on their must sees???


----------



## sahbushka

Just checking in!  Looking forward to the meet...hopefully we will be having summer by then!

SarahMay


----------



## katieandmattsmom

So are we ready to finalize some stuff?????


----------



## sahbushka

Sure....sounds good!


----------



## na24_7

Hey,  I know I am not part of the group but saw Seattle.  I am a lifetime local who would love to meet up with you or offer any advice you might need.


----------



## karylrocks

Sorry I haven't been posting here but I have been meaning to for the past couple of weeks. I am wondering how many are still planning to attend, but I suppose we should go ahead and finalize the schedule. I am planning to get a hotel room on Priceline for Friday and Saturday night, if anyone is interested in sharing a room that would be great. I was thinking about bringing Jamie but she moved to Alaska! I am still hoping to get there early Friday afternoon, and am planning to leave Sunday morning because my son is coming home from camp that day and will be moving to Eugene a few days later.

So we need to decide where and what time to have the Friday dinner meet and greet. Saturday will be the aquarium and I am wondering what time we should meet for that, considering some will be driving in for the day. Sarah, how early do you think you can get there? Should we plan to have lunch there? 

I know some of you are on facebook and that a lot of people post there more than here, so maybe someone could get the word out that anyone planning to attend the Seattle trip could post here and let us know if they are still planning to come.


----------



## katieandmattsmom

Sorry I haven't had a time to reply yet. Katie just got back from cheer camp yesterday and we are getting our house ready for our exchange student that is coming August 11th. We will probally drive in both mornings.


----------



## sahbushka

I can be there for opening if we decide to do that!  9:30 or 10am is fine with me.  I think we should plan to have lunch there since that would only give us about 2 hours as it is and we may very well want to spend more time there than that.

Jamie moved to Alaska?!?!  Ok...why?  Bummer she won't be at the meet, I really enjoyed getting to know her a bit during the scavenger hunt!

What time and where is the friday meet and greet?  I don't know if I will be able to do that or not, but wanted to get the info just in case!  

I am really looking forward to seeing you all!

SarahMay


----------



## karylrocks

Well based on the lack of recent posts here it looks like it will just be me, Patty (and daughter), Sarah (and son), and Tracey (and son). I will be coming with my daughter Lisa and 1-year-old grandson and plan to get there on Friday evening. Between rush hour traffic and Tacoma , I am not sure if we can make it for dinner but if Lisa can get out of school a little early we hope to make it by 7:00. If others are interested in meeting for dinner someone could pick a place and see who can be there. Maybe someplace not too far from the freeway since everyone will be driving in from somewhere.

How about meeting at the aquarium at 9:30 on Saturday, maybe until around 2:00? Then, do we want to stay around the waterfront or go to the Seattle Center?  I am not sure what there is to do since I haven't spent much time in the area. Seattle Center seems to have some different options where everyone can do what they want and then we could meet up for dinner. We have decided to go the zoo on Sunday so will probably skip Pike's.

Jamie decided to go to Alaska so that she can get on full-time with TSA. She has been waiting 3 years and there is not much hope for full-time at PDX. She heard there were several places that had full-time available and some of her co-workers went to Anchorage so she decided to join them. It all happened rather quickly, once she decided to go she was on her way within a month. I haven't heard from her since she left so I should send her an e-mail to see how she is doing.


----------



## QueenDoOver

karylrocks said:


> Well based on the lack of recent posts here it looks like it will just be me, Patty (and daughter), Sarah (and son), and Tracey (and son). I will be coming with my daughter Lisa and 1-year-old grandson and plan to get there on Friday evening. Between rush hour traffic and Tacoma , I am not sure if we can make it for dinner but if Lisa can get out of school a little early we hope to make it by 7:00. If others are interested in meeting for dinner someone could pick a place and see who can be there. Maybe someplace not too far from the freeway since everyone will be driving in from somewhere.
> 
> How about meeting at the aquarium at 9:30 on Saturday, maybe until around 2:00? Then, do we want to stay around the waterfront or go to the Seattle Center?  I am not sure what there is to do since I haven't spent much time in the area. Seattle Center seems to have some different options where everyone can do what they want and then we could meet up for dinner. We have decided to go the zoo on Sunday so will probably skip Pike's.
> 
> Jamie decided to go to Alaska so that she can get on full-time with TSA. She has been waiting 3 years and there is not much hope for full-time at PDX. She heard there were several places that had full-time available and some of her co-workers went to Anchorage so she decided to join them. It all happened rather quickly, once she decided to go she was on her way within a month. I haven't heard from her since she left so I should send her an e-mail to see how she is doing.



Hey Ladies!  I may still try to come on Friday, probably straight from work, depending on when everyone gets in.  McCormick and Scmitts on Lake Union has a great Happy Hour and is easy to find.  I will think a bit about other places too.  I think the happy hour is kid friendly?    It will be fun to see everyone.  I invited Molly over, but not sure if she found us.  She has a little guy and they live in Tacoma area.  It would be fun if they could come up on Saturday.


----------



## karylrocks

Would anyone be interested in this Friday night?

Concerts at the Mural

We could meet for dinner here and listen to the music Center House Bistro


----------



## katieandmattsmom

I may also have our exchange student with us too. We could always do the aquarium Sat am and then go to Pike Place in the afternoon. THe kids would love to watch the flying fish and we definitely need to do the ole curiosity shop by the aquarium. For restaurants in Seattle we could do Cheesecake factory, Beni Hanas, Melting Pot or if we want to meet the first night in Seatac area we could do the Rain Forest Cafe it is right off I-5.


----------



## mommaU4

Peek-a-boo!! 

Just popping in to say hello. I'm so glad to see the planning still going on, even if in smaller numbers.  
Can't wait to hear how it goes, and see some pics! 

Have fun!


----------



## karylrocks

I like the idea of Pike Place after the aquarium! We could pick someplace there for dinner. Rainforest Cafe on Friday sounds great too! Sarah and Tracey, what do you think?


----------



## sahbushka

I haven't been to Pike Place in years!  I could be fine with that.  I don't care where we eat as long as we can be together!  Anything is fine!  9:30 saturday morning at the aquarium is fine with me.

SarahMay


----------



## karylrocks

Just checking in!  

You guys are still coming, right? I am trying to get a hotel on Priceline so I want to make sure we are still on. Turns out that DH's company picnic is that weekend so it looks like he will be going by himself.

We still have a couple of activities up in the air so any more thoughts?


----------



## sahbushka

My son and I are still coming on saturday!  I look forward to seeing you again!

SarahMay


----------



## katieandmattsmom

It looks like I may only be Saturday too. I might be able to make the zoo on Sunday but it just depends on how things are going with our exchange student.


----------



## karylrocks

So if no one is meeting for dinner on Friday I will take it off the schedule, but I think we might try to stop at Rainforest Cafe anyway since I think the grandson would like it. Only 10 more days!

I remember hearing about this last year and then forgot about it: PNW Mouse Meet
I wish I had remembered to check it out for this year so we could have coordinated our meet for this weekend. Maybe next year! I signed up for the newsletter so I won't forget.

So Patty, will you be bringing your exchange student on Saturday? What is his/her name? Should we plan a place for dinner or just wing it?

See you soon!


----------



## karylrocks

I have decided to only do Saturday as well in order to save money on the hotel since I am now spending money to go to DL in October and just threw a big expensive party for my son's birthday. I will be coming up on Friday evening with my daughter and grandson and we are planning to do the Aquarium and Pike's on Saturday, then head back after dinner that evening.


----------



## katieandmattsmom

One day is better than nothing! What time are we meeting at the aquarium? My exchange student is fasting for Ramadan so I might not do lunch or dinner. He has to wait until after 8pm to eat.


----------



## karylrocks

We are shooting for opening at 9:30. Knowing me with my best intentions plus getting a 1-year-old ready, it could be 10 but I will do my best. I guess we are meeting at the entrance unless you have a better spot. I have probably been there before but it would have been 20 years ago as that is the last time we took a family trip there.


----------



## sahbushka

I am looking forward to it!  I can't believe it is less than a week till I get to see you guys!  Woo Hoo!  And I haven't been to this aquarium since I was about 10!

SarahMay


----------



## karylrocks

Well, long story short is that I will not be coming to Seattle after all. I feel really bad about canceling but, over the past few weeks, several things have come up and I started getting the feeling that I was not supposed to go. I kept trying to make it work but realized that even though I was looking forward to seeing everyone, it was really stressing me out and I wasn't having fun with it any more. So as much as I did not want to flake out on our plans, I have decided not to go and am feeling like it was the right decision for me.  Hopefully I will get to see you all again at DLR or maybe we will have another Seattle area meet sometime!


----------



## sahbushka

Um...ok.  So are we cancelling the meet then or are other people still planning to come?

SarahMay


----------



## QueenDoOver

Hi Sarah!

Well, not sure if this counts, but Nathan and I could still get up and meet you and Ryder and go to the aquarium.


Just let me know.  I am also ok with rescheduling as I have not been home for a month!!


----------



## sahbushka

QueenDoOver said:


> Hi Sarah!
> 
> Well, not sure if this counts, but Nathan and I could still get up and meet you and Ryder and go to the aquarium.
> 
> 
> Just let me know.  I am also ok with rescheduling as I have not been home for a month!!



I wouldn't mind going, but I also haven't been home much and it would be nice to just kick back a bit (I hate the drive to Seattle).  Thanks though.  We will have to get together at some point this coming year!  We live close enought!

Take care.
SarahMay


----------



## QueenDoOver

Whew!  I would have loved to have seen you, but I am relieved to have a morning at home.  Sunday I am going with friend and kids for a night at Worldmark in Discovery Bay!  Have to get some paperwork and laundry done darn it.
This is a crazy week with work, boyscout twighlight camp and then marching band camp, so lots of running here and there all week long.  

So I will miss you, but am thrilled to have a day at home!  We will be doing some bonus time stays at Birch Bay though, so you will have to bring the kids over for a swim


----------

